# Has anyone ever heard of being allergic to goats?



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I've had goats now for about a year without any allergy problems. For some reason I'm getting hives on my hands when I milk and sneezing every time I go into the barn. Tonight my goat kept moving her leg while I was milking and it was rubbing the back of my hand. Now I have horrible warty-looking hives there! They are really hives as they fade in about 30 minutes to nothing.

Can one suddenly develop an allergy to goats or have I just completely lost my mind?

 RedTartan


----------



## CountryHaven (Jul 17, 2005)

it seems kind of strange that you would JUST NOW be experincing a reaction after all this time. Could she be getting into some sort of weed and it rubbing on her and you are reacting to that? Or could it be the udder wash you're using?


----------



## Eunice (Feb 9, 2005)

I haven't heard of hives from goats before, but a 4-H neighbor kid gets red runny eyes and sneezes every time he comes near our goats. I also have a friend that is allergic to goat milk (and cow milk) but not sheep milk.


----------



## daxelsen (Jul 25, 2007)

My allergist told me that you can develop an allergy at any time. I was allergic to mine until I received the shots for a while.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

I would second Tami's thought that maybe they are getting into weeds you are allergic to.
People can get poison ivy from their goats - I am sure pollen would be just as easy.


I sure hope it's not the goat.


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

I developed allergy's to various things after I turned 18 took shots for a few years, then the allergy's went away. Allergy's are weird. It could be she got into something that you are allergic to. Try bathing her good and see if that helps.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

OooooOOOoooooh... Duh.

I know what it is! My "friend" sold me some really dusty hay. I'm having new hay delivered this morning. The new hay also makes me sneeze and I've been using it as bedding in the goat stall since the goats won't eat it. 

Thank God it's not the goats! I've spent I don't know how much setting up my place for them. 

Thanks everybody.

Whew...

 RedTartan


----------



## Middle River (Apr 11, 2007)

My friend is allergic to my goats - she gets red hives and very itchy.


----------

